# Canadian Subs - Looking for work or looking for a Sub to help?



## goel

Never see any Canadians in here.

If you are looking to sub or if you are looking for a sub - post it up.


----------



## ry_rock

Great idea!!!
I am in Peterborough Ontario, willing and able to sub drives or walkways


----------



## Roundhammer

I did some reading. I'm open to the concept of working the winter as a driver and learning the ropes. I live in Waterdown. If anyone is Interested then PM me. 

Thanks!

RH


----------



## grandview

goel;1337503 said:


> Never see any Canadians in here.
> 
> If you are looking to sub or if you are looking for a sub - post it up.


This place is overflowing with Canucks!


----------



## goel

grandview;1338079 said:


> This place is overflowing with Canucks!


hmmm, kind of meant specifically in Employment Section.


----------



## grandview

goel;1338111 said:


> hmmm, kind of meant specifically in Employment Section.


They're all at the Leafs game drinking Labatts and smoking Exports!


----------



## OntarioGuy

I know this is a old thread but what the hay, I am in high school and looking for a summer job. I am in Lindsay area, PM me if you are looking for some one.


----------



## snoboy

I am looking for steady work. Ford 250 hd with 7.6 blade available within 5 days in the Greater Toronto area but prefer the Northern end of the city. Stable and dependable. Call 702 449-7253 or [email protected]


----------



## snoboy

*Looking for Sub work in Toronto, Canada.*

Dependable Sub with Ford 250 hd 7.6 blade ready to go. Orangeville, Barrie, Caledon areas.
[email protected] Thumbs Up


----------

